# Venting about KBC



## jiffer (Feb 7, 2018)

I am a weeks owner at Kaanapali Beach Club and I been having difficulty making my reservation for my stay in Jan 2019. Weeks owners at KBC can only book their timeshare by calling the resort directly. They have a separate department for booking your timeshare unit. I have been calling 5-6 times a day every day for the past 10 days and every time I call I get a voicemail. I have left a 2 messages and no one has returned my call.

 I called the front desk and asked to speak to a manager of that department. The manager told me they have 1 person in that department and the lady is very busy. She said it's best to email to make my reservation. I send and email 4 days ago and still no response. 

It should not be this hard to reserve my timeshare! I'm getting fed up!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2018)

How far out can you reserve a week for the year 2019?


----------



## jiffer (Feb 7, 2018)

I can reseve 12 months out. I can reserve for Jan 2019 now. The manager said they 8 agents to make reservations now they only have 1 agent. I have no idea why they have a smaller staff.


----------



## DRIless (Feb 13, 2018)

jiffer said:


> I can reseve 12 months out. I can reserve for Jan 2019 now. The manager said they 8 agents to make reservations now they only have 1 agent. I have no idea why they have a smaller staff.


To 'force' you to upgrade to points!


----------

